# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Agencia Agraria de Noticias (Agraria.pe)

## inform@cción

A todos los amigos de AgroFórum, les comunicamos que hemos lanzado el portal de la nueva *Agencia Agraria de Noticias (Agraria.pe)*, donde podrán encontrar noticias diarias del ámbito politíco, de negocios, de tecnologías, y sobre clima y medio ambiente. Además podrán encontrar artículos de opinión, fotos, videos, herramientas estadísticas, y anunciantes de primera línea. 
Quedan todos invitados a visitar nuestro portal de noticias agrarias, con lo útlimo de la información agraria del Perú.  *www.agraria.pe*Temas similares: inversión agraria en la zona de el paraiso, Huacho Ley de Deuda Agraria benficiará a 3 mil, de los 5 mil afectados. reforma agraria Agencia Agraria de Noticias (Agraria.pe)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios: 
A continuación les dejo las 3 partes del programa "Mundo Empresarial", donde mi viejito fue a presentar el portal de *Agraria.pe*. Demás está resumir si lo tienen en video. 
Saludos; y los invito a visitar el portal, porque contiene noticias interesantes que no siempre puedo publicar aquí.            :Wink:

----------

